# I Have English Muff Thumblers To Give Away..



## gokhan (Aug 16, 2003)

*I Have English Muff Tumblers To Give Away..*

HI PIGEON LOVERS,
I BREED TURKISH TUMBLERS AND I HAVE TWO PAIRS OF ENGLISH TUMBLERS TO GIVE A WAY.ONE PAIR IS BLACK AND WHITE,THE OTHER ONE IS RED AND WHITE.
I LIVE IN ORLANDO,FL.I NEED THEM TO BE PICKED UP..
IF YOU WANT TO KNOW MORE ABOUT TURKISH TUMBLERS AND MANY MORE ABOUT HOW TO START A LOFT AND TAKING CARE OF THEM,YOU CAN GO TO THE WEB SITE CALLED; www.turkishtumblers.com 
BYE FOR NOW.... 

 I DON'T HAVE THE MUFF. TUMBLERS ANYMORE BUT I'LL START TO SELL SOME OF MY TURKISH TUMBLERS SOON...
YOU CAN SEE SOME PIX AT www.allturkishtumblers.com
IF U R INTERESTED IN SEND ME A PRIVATE MESSAGE...YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD DAY... BYE


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*will take them*

hey ive been looking for some and do u have any pictures of the birds and what is the d/o/b of the birds


----------



## gokhan (Aug 16, 2003)

*Are u in Fl?*

E.MAIL ME AT [email protected] bye


----------



## wa_mo (Sep 19, 2004)

yes, i was wondering if you'll be willing to send a pair of your tumblers to Oroville, CA? If so email me at [email protected]


----------

